# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Ношение кантимал

## Nandini

Харе Кришна.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, мне сказали, что кантималы неинициированным преданным нельзя носить в три оборота, это правда?

----------


## Эдвард

Так принято в ИСККОН. Три оборота означают, что человек принял посвящение у духовного учителя.

----------


## Alex

два пойдёт?)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Неинициированные преданные носят кантхималы в один или два ряда (по своему желанию), инициированные - в три, четыре или пять рядов. (Из семинара по вайшнавскому этикету)

----------


## Эдвард

Не знаю насколько достоверно ниже изложенное, т.к. не помню откуда услышал  :smilies:  Два ряда одевают те, кто выбрал духовного учителя и получил пранама-мантру.

----------


## lokaram das

Это просто традиция или есть какие-то указания в Священных писаниях? Или наставления Прабхупады по этому поводу.

----------


## Эдвард

Насколько я знаю, в шастрах говорится о 3-х и более оборотах туласи на шее. Насчет одного оборота или двух, в шастрах ничего не встречал.

----------


## lokaram das

А где конкретно не могли бы подсказать, просто ради интереса.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Не знаю насколько достоверно ниже изложенное, т.к. не помню откуда услышал  Два ряда одевают те, кто выбрал духовного учителя и получил пранама-мантру.


Нет, это неавторитетно.

----------


## Эдвард

> А где конкретно не могли бы подсказать, просто ради интереса.


Про три ряда есть в Джайва Дхарме:

Бабаджи ответил: «Остальные сорок четыре правила входят в первые двадцать, но они оговариваются отдельно для того, чтобы дать более полное представление. Эти правила являются составляющими процесса поклонения Божеству (арчана марга). Перечислим их еще раз: 21) следует носить *три ряда бус из туласи*  на шее и украшать тело двенадцатью знаками тилака, которые считаются «знаками вайшнавов»
"Джайва Дхарма", том 2, Бхактивинода Тхакур

----------


## Эдвард

> Нет, это неавторитетно.


Почему? 
Не то чтобы я настаиваю на обратном, интересно самому разобраться в этом вопросе  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

У нас 3 апреля был семинар по вайшнавскому этикету, его проводил Махадева прабху. Как раз задавали этот вопрос. Он сказал, что обычай носить 1 ряд новичкам и 2 ряда тем, кто выбрал гуру - это выдумки.
"Неинициированные преданные носят кантхималы в один или два ряда (по своему желанию), инициированные - в три, четыре или пять рядов." Махадева прабху привел подтверждения из высказываний Шрилы Прабхупады или из "Хари-бхакти-виласы", я точно не помню.

----------


## Эдвард

2 Lakshmana Prana das
Вот, другое дело  :smilies:  Спасибо!

Еще бы ссылки найти... записей семинара нет?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Записей нет. Ссылки я могу попросить.

----------


## Эдвард

Буду очень благодарен  :smilies:  Думаю эта тема не раз еще всплывет на форуме. Да и в среде преданных периодически сплывает, особенно у вновь прибывших  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ответ Махадева прабху:



> В действительности Хари-бхакти-виласа не регламентирует количество рядов
> кантхимал, в ней говорится о необходимости ношения бус из туласи для
> вайшнава. Но в ИСККОН сложилась традиция: 1-2 ряда - носят не инициированные
> преданные, 3,4,5 - инициированные. В некоторых матхах же (на територии
> России) один ряд позволяют носит всем без разбора, два только тем, кто
> следует принципам, три - получившим посвящение. В этом разница, что мы не
> рекомендуем носить кантхималы из туласи тем, кто не следует регулирующим
> принципам.

----------


## Kamini dasi

> мы не
> рекомендуем носить кантхималы из туласи тем, кто не следует регулирующим
> принципам.


а есть какой-то ответ на вопрос "почему"?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Потому что Туласи - личность. Она связана с Кришной. А Кришна принимает оскорбления. А Господь Чайтанья - нет. Господа Чайтанью олицетворяет дерево ним. Поэтому лучше тем, кто не следует принципам, но хочет быть похожим на преданных, носить бусы из нима.

----------


## Kamini dasi

спасибо. 
блага от ношения Туласи известны, а какие блага ожидают тех, кто носит бусы из нима?

(я эти вопросы не просто так задаю, мой родственник непреданный, но очень привязан к ношению бус из туласи и верит, что в нужный момент они спасут его от чего угодно. это его единственная вера в ск. бусы рвутся у него несколько раз в год и он все равно идет и упрямо покупает новые или перевязывает старые, вот такое стремление)

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> спасибо. 
> блага от ношения Туласи известны, а какие блага ожидают тех, кто носит бусы из нима?
> 
> (я эти вопросы не просто так задаю, мой родственник непреданный, но очень привязан к ношению бус из туласи и верит, что в нужный момент они спасут его от чего угодно. это его единственная вера в ск. бусы рвутся у него несколько раз в год и он все равно идет и упрямо покупает новые или перевязывает старые, вот такое стремление)


О, это прям как я

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> блага от ношения Туласи известны, а какие блага ожидают тех, кто носит бусы из нима?


Он будет похож на преданного, и в момент смерти ямадуты могут подумать, что у него туласи на шее.  :smilies: 

Более подробно спрошу у Махадева пр.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ответ Махадева прабху:



> Традиционно Ним считается священным деревом и известен своими чудесными
> свойствами как лечебными, так и защитными. Ним защищает от негативного
> внешнего воздействия, влияния тонких сущностей и даже проклятий.
> Гаудия-вайшнавы связывают дерево Ним с Господом Чайтаньей и Его особой
> милостью в духовном росте.

----------


## Kamini dasi

Да, теперь я думаю, что кантхималлы из нима будут для Саши куда полезнее. Спасибо.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

а насколько авторитетны являются туласи в серебре? Просто слышала, что якобы это просто как украшение, дополнение,  но как основные кантхи-малы их носить нельзя...

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

и еще...имеет ли значение размер кантхи-малл??

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бусы из туласи сами по себе являются украшением вайшнава. Больше ничего носить и как-то особенно украшать их не надо. Другое дело, что пока мы обусловлены своей материальной природой, нам еще хочется носить украшения. Более того, носить украшения для радости мужа - это обязанность женщины. Поэтому ношение бус из туласи в серебре или золоте является компромиссом. Дополнительных бус тут не требуется. Главное, чтобы бусины из туласи касались тела.

Размер бусин значения не имеет. Размер самих бус должен быть таким, чтобы они не сдавливали горло, но в то же время чтобы не болтались свободно и держались на шее, а не на груди.

----------


## Kamini dasi

Про грудь интересно стало. Многие носят длинную однорядку в серебре, длины как цепочка, ну Вы знаете. В особенности этот способ выбирают те, кто является общественным лицом или работает в недоброжелательных к СК местах, носят так, чтобы не заострять внимание окружающих. Нет смысла, выходит?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Нет смысла, выходит?


Думаю, что какое-то благо все равно будет.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Как интересно. В одно время бытовали такие мнения, что три ряда носят те, кто имеет одно посвящение, а более трех- те, кто имеет брахманическое посвящение. Выходит, это тоже выдумки?

----------


## bharata

> Размер бусин значения не имеет. Размер самих бус должен быть таким, чтобы они не сдавливали горло, но в то же время чтобы не болтались свободно и держались на шее, а не на груди.


Вот с последним с моими габаритами сложно...
Всегда было трудно подобрать... Однорядные на мою кантху однозначно не лезут, так что ношу тройные в два ряда (неинициирован я). Но они-то как раз на грудь и свисают.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Как интересно. В одно время бытовали такие мнения, что три ряда носят те, кто имеет одно посвящение, а более трех- те, кто имеет брахманическое посвящение. Выходит, это тоже выдумки?


Да, это выдумки.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вот с последним с моими габаритами сложно...
> Всегда было трудно подобрать... Однорядные на мою кантху однозначно не лезут, так что ношу тройные в два ряда (неинициирован я). Но они-то как раз на грудь и свисают.


Можно длинные кантхималы укоротить до любого размера, сняв несколько бусинок.

----------


## purnananda

А можно не преданному носить катхималы, ну человеку который не следует принципам, да и в общем то далёким от сознания Кришны

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> А можно не преданному носить катхималы, ну человеку который не следует принципам, да и в общем то далёким от сознания Кришны


Запретить то ему никто не может. Но ообще-то это не желательно. Одно время у молодежи мода началась носить деревянные бусы. И мне то и дело начали разные люди говорить: "вон ваши кришнаиты, я видел, и пиво пьют и курят"....
Всё таки кантималы - это   отличительный знак преданного.
Зачем людей в заблуждение вводить?

----------


## purnananda

Я тоже думаю так, просто мы с преданными не нашли единого мнения.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> А можно не преданному носить катхималы, ну человеку который не следует принципам, да и в общем то далёким от сознания Кришны


Враджендра кумар вот что говорит по этому поводу http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=788

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> а насколько авторитетны являются туласи в серебре? Просто слышала, что якобы это просто как украшение, дополнение,  но как основные кантхи-малы их носить нельзя...


Когда я спросил у духовного учителя, после посвящения о том, можно ли носить тройные кантималы "туласи в серебре", он сказал что нет. Он сказал, что ты должен носить только туласи. но потом он добавил, если ты все же хочешь носить туласи в серебре как украшение, та можешь надеть их отдельно, четверным рядом. (то есть обычная трехрядка + однорядка туласи в серебре)

----------


## Джива

своей безкомпромисной любовью к Кришне, Туласи стала неугодной Самой Радхарани и пострадала от Её руки получив проклятье(сравните со случаем Джая и Виджая например...),
теперь листья Туласи не позволяется предлагать лотосным стопам Радхарани или Гуру, напротив - Сама Радхарани вынуждена предлагать листья Туласи лотосным стопам Кришны

----------


## Джива

> спасибо. 
> блага от ношения Туласи известны, а какие блага ожидают тех, кто носит бусы из нима?


четки и бусы из дерева Нимб(судя по всему Ним и Нимб два равнозначных названия) традиционны для последователей нимбарка сампрадаи

однажды в предрассветную пору, Нимбарка давал свои наставления пришедшим к нему мудрецам, по окончании он захотел угостить их прасадом, однако брахманы отказывались мотивируя это тем, что правилами запрещается вкушать прасад до рассвета, тогда Нимбарка призвал солнце, которое на виду у собравшихся мудрецов вышло из дерева Нимб, тогда мудрецы почтили прасад не нарушая правил, с тех пор дерево Нимб почитается неотличным от Нимбарки

это произошло за долго до пришествия Господа Чайтаньи

----------


## Эдвард

Прочитал недавно, как раз по теме: 

"Вайшнаву естественно приносит удовольствие носить вайшнавские одежды и украшения. Его любимое украшение — это двойные или тройные бусы из туласи на шее и двенадцать знаков тилаки (урддхва пудра) с пробелом между двумя вертикальными линиями."

Шри Шри Нама Хатта, Бхактивинода Тхакур

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> (урддхва пудра)


Правильно пишется "урдхва пуНдра", не "пудра".

----------


## Эдвард

Хм. Выходит, в книге не правильно написано, при переводе потеряли "н"... Спасибо за поправку!  :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

столкнулся с позицией одного старшего преданного в нашей общине, согласно которой ношение трёхрядной кантхималы для инициированных преданных не обязательно - он это мотивирует тем, что в его деятельности он не хочет отвлекать внимание людей видом малы на своей шее...

Хотя из темы видно, что о правиле ношения трёхрядной кантхималы говорил как минимум Бхактивинода Тхакур.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> столкнулся с позицией одного старшего преданного в нашей общине, согласно которой ношение трёхрядной кантхималы для инициированных преданных не обязательно - он это мотивирует тем, что в его деятельности он не хочет отвлекать внимание людей видом малы на своей шее...
> 
> Хотя из темы видно, что о правиле ношения трёхрядной кантхималы говорил как минимум Бхактивинода Тхакур.


Справедливо будет отметить, что это правило в озвучивании Бхактивиноды Тхакура ровно настолько же обязательно, что и ношение тилаки в 12 местах. Причем речь об украшении "знаками вайшнавов". Украшение, сделанное водой, а не священной глиной, очевидно, лишь в какой-то эзотерической части может считаться украшением. Иными словами, водой можно и третью канхималу уже  нарисовать. Почему бы это могло было вызывать более недоуменную реакцию, чем в нанесении водой тилаки?.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Тилака выглядит более вызывающе по сравнению с бусами, даже трехрядными.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Тилака выглядит более вызывающе по сравнению с бусами, даже трехрядными.


 Это авторитетно?  :smilies:  Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет, что это украшение, которое следует носить вайшнаву. Не хотите же вы сказать, что у него не было вкуса?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Это авторитетно?  Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет, что это украшение, которое следует носить вайшнаву. Не хотите же вы сказать, что у него не было вкуса?


Я скорее имел в виду, что украшаться нужно сообразно обстоятельствам. Например, перед божествами это очень уместно, среди преданных. В невайшнавской среде может быть по-разному. Когда начальник ругает подчинённого, украшенного тилакой, как-то это нехорошо. Герой-орденоносец тоже ведь не везде с орденами ходит. Жене пристало украшаться перед мужем, а не перед постороними. И т.д. С другой стороны профессор вполне может появиться перед студентами с тилакой. И т.д.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Ну это все спекуляции. А сказано следует, значит следует свегда и везде  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Ну это все спекуляции. А сказано следует, значит следует свегда и везде





> "Вайшнаву естественно приносит удовольствие носить вайшнавские одежды и украшения. Его любимое украшение — это двойные или тройные бусы из туласи на шее и двенадцать знаков тилаки (урддхва пундра) с пробелом между двумя вертикальными линиями."
> 
> Шри Шри Нама Хатта, Бхактивинода Тхакур


Что делать, в невайшнавской среде, в иной культуре вайшнав не всегда может позволить себе это удовольствие - урддхва пундра с пробелом между двумя вертикальными линиями.

----------


## Эдвард

Даже духовные учителя, когда еду в места, которые плохо относятся к проявлением другой культуры, одевают обычную одежду и не носят тилак. Насколько я знаю, преданных санкиртаны в Москве, просят одевать обычную одежду, когда они выходят распространять книги.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Но ведь преданные в большей степени чайтаниты чем кришнаиты,вернее ближе к Шри Чайтанье чем к Шри Кришне. Поэтому логично носить то растение,которое сближает нас с Чайтаньей как с самым милостивым воплощением.
И у гаудия вайшнавов получается должны быть в храмах два священных растения вокруг которых  делают обход и проводят пуджу.А так получается нечто вроде игнорирования нима?
И какие есть сакральные истории посвященные ниму?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Справедливо будет отметить, что это правило в озвучивании Бхактивиноды Тхакура ровно настолько же обязательно, что и ношение тилаки в 12 местах. Причем речь об украшении "знаками вайшнавов". Украшение, сделанное водой, а не священной глиной, очевидно, лишь в какой-то эзотерической части может считаться украшением. Иными словами, водой можно и третью канхималу уже  нарисовать. Почему бы это могло было вызывать более недоуменную реакцию, чем в нанесении водой тилаки?.


Если нанесение тилаки водой ещё является авторитетной практикой, то Ваше предложение относительно воды и кантхималы к разряду авторитетных невозможно отнести, несмотря на всё моё уважение к Вашей персоне...  :mig:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Но ведь преданные в большей степени чайтаниты чем кришнаиты,вернее ближе к Шри Чайтанье чем к Шри Кришне. Поэтому логично носить то растение,которое сближает нас с Чайтаньей как с самым милостивым воплощением.
> И у гаудия вайшнавов получается должны быть в храмах два священных растения вокруг которых  делают обход и проводят пуджу.А так получается нечто вроде игнорирования нима?
> И какие есть сакральные истории посвященные ниму?


они и кришнаиты, и чайтаниты в одинаковой степени...  :mig:

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Так если и чайтаниты и кришнаиты одновременно, то есть ли ритуальный ежедневный обход вокруг Нима хоть в какой-то сампрадае?

----------


## Эдвард

Господь Чайтанья пришел научить, как правильно поклоняться Кришне и Он Сам обходил Туласи деви и другим наказ давал, поэтому зачем что-то придумывать?  :smilies:

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А Ниму Господь Чайтанья никогда не поклонялся и его не обходил?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А Ниму Господь Чайтанья никогда не поклонялся и его не обходил?


Нет, ним почитают последователи Шри Чайтаньи, но не существует специального ритуала его почитания как у Туласи, за исключением ношения бус нима и предложения ему поклонов...

----------


## Тата

скажите, а кантхималы из сандала что означают?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> скажите, а кантхималы из сандала что означают?


ничего, кроме приятного запаха...

----------


## Тата

и никаких оскорблений?

----------


## Miguel

Харе Кришна! У меня такой вопрос. Можно ли предложенные кантхималы "перевязывать" (если порвалась нить, или они оказались малы, или наоборот велики) самостоятельно?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

А как это можно сделать несамостоятельно?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна! У меня такой вопрос. Можно ли предложенные кантхималы "перевязывать" (если порвалась нить, или они оказались малы, или наоборот велики) самостоятельно?


На леску или на прочную нить все снова нанизать и носить. Леску удобно на узелках запаять зажигалкой.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> и никаких оскорблений?


Никаких оскорблений,просто обычные бусы.
Надо носить кантхималы из Туласи! :smilies:

----------


## Miguel

Спасибо за ответы!

----------


## Radesa das

читал в семинаре Вхакти Вигьяна Махараджа что Туласи деви выполняет только те желания, которые нам действительно принесут благо. Остальные малы выполняют все желания без разбора, либо не выполняют ничего. Поэтому у нас четки из Туласи и кантхимала тоже. Также в Гаруда-Пуране написано что если в момент кремации в погребальном огне есть веточка Туласи, душа отправляется Обратно к Богу. То-есть если в момент кремации у преданного на теле Туласи мала она будет гореть вместе с телом и костром и "очистит" пламя  вознесет преданного на Вайкунтху или Голоку Вриндвану. 
 В Нектаре преданности 9гл. есть высказывание: «К людям, украшенным тилаком или гопи-чанданой [сорт глины, наподобие той, которой пользуются сукновалы; добывается в определенных кварталах Вриндавана], у кого все тело покрыто святыми именами Господа, а на груди и шее бусы из туласи, никогда не приближаются Йамадуты». На основе этой шлоки осмелюсь предположить что кантхимала не обязательно должна быть на шее или "под шею". 
Смысл запрета на ношение Туласи в серебре или золоте обьясняется тем, что Туласи совершенна Сама по Себе и пытаться украсить Ее мирским железом есть проявления материализма.

----------


## Елена Astr

Скажите, пожалуйста, носить кантхималы, которые носила другая преданная можно? или не нужно? Она инициированная и давно. Я нет.Ее кантхималы тоненькие в серебре. Один ряд.
Я носила одни в серебре, затем добавился ряд без какого бы то ни было металла или жемчуга. Теперь мне отдали еще одни. Как поступить? И еще вопрос. Простите мне мое невежество ((((. Во время, например, массажа (весьма жесткого реабилитационного) придется снимать кантхималы, иначе от них ничего не останется. Их снять и положить на салфеточку? или еще слышала вариант -намотать на руку. Возможно ли ношение туласи на руке?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Скажите, пожалуйста, носить кантхималы, которые носила другая преданная можно? или не нужно? Она инициированная и давно. Я нет.Ее кантхималы тоненькие в серебре. Один ряд.
> Я носила одни в серебре, затем добавился ряд без какого бы то ни было металла или жемчуга. Теперь мне отдали еще одни. Как поступить? И еще вопрос. Простите мне мое невежество ((((. Во время, например, массажа (весьма жесткого реабилитационного) придется снимать кантхималы, иначе от них ничего не останется. Их снять и положить на салфеточку? или еще слышала вариант -намотать на руку. Возможно ли ношение туласи на руке?


Если эта преданная обладает лучшими качествами в сознании Кришны и Вы принимаете ее как своего учителя, Вы можете носить ее кантхималы, как ее прасад. Иначе лучше не стоит, т.к. с вещами передается карма.

Разные кантхималы можете носить по очереди.

На время массажа можете снять. На руке кантхималы не носят, только на шее.

----------


## Елена Astr

> Если эта преданная обладает лучшими качествами в сознании Кришны и Вы принимаете ее как своего учителя, Вы можете носить ее кантхималы, как ее прасад. Иначе лучше не стоит, т.к. с вещами передается карма.
> ....


Примите мои поклоны, Lakshmana Prana прабху. Благодарю Вас за ответ. Наверняка эта преданная обладает лучшими качествами в сознании Кришны, но принять ее близко, я не могу... что-то останавливает  :sed: . Как же поступить с таким подарком? У меня была мысль положить их на некоторое время в воду с навозом от брахманических коров, но адекватный ли это будет поступок? В общем, как-то мне неловко в этой ситуации. Не принять - мне показалось, что я ее обижу. Очищает дли навоз вещи настолько, чтобы можно было их считать как новыми?... Я запуталась  :sorry:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Мое личное мнение - носить и не париться  :smilies:  Это же не тряпка какая-нибудь, а Туласи, чистая преданная Кришны. Не думаю, что такая уж страшная карма передается через Туласи.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мое личное мнение - носить и не париться  Это же не тряпка какая-нибудь, а Туласи, чистая преданная Кришны. Не думаю, что такая уж страшная карма передается через Туласи.


Тоже верно. Если она сама подарила свою кантхималу, то явно для того, чтобы ее носили.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мое личное мнение - носить и не париться  Это же не тряпка какая-нибудь, а Туласи, чистая преданная Кришны. Не думаю, что такая уж страшная карма передается через Туласи.


Тоже раньше была такого мнения. Но вот после прочтения этого уже думаю, что не все так однозначно (это не о кантхималах, но о четках). Очень интересно:

Вопрос к Е.С.Шриле Джаяпатака Свами:  -  Я слышал, что четки накапливают плохую карму преданного. Правда ли это? (Дивноморск,  семинар о Чайтанья-лиле, лекция 1)

Ответ- Четки накапливают в себе определенную духовную энергию. Однажды Прабхупада давал инициацию, у одного преданного не было четок, и Прабхупаду спросили, можно ли использовать четки другого преданного; и Прабхупада сказал «Нет. Они накапливают на себе оскорбления. Нужно начинать все сначала». Это означает, что четки накапливают не только трансцендентное шакти, они накапливают также и оскорбления... http://jps-disciples.narod.ru/vopr9.htm

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Наверняка эта преданная обладает лучшими качествами в сознании Кришны, но принять ее близко, я не могу... что-то останавливает .


Если что-то останавливает - конечно не носить. Вы не принимаете ее полностью, но ведь глядя каждый день на кантималы, будете всегда помнить, чья это вещь. Зачем это вам? Носить нужно только то, что дает положительные ассоциации. Это ведь защита. 




> У меня была мысль положить их на некоторое время в воду с навозом от брахманических коров, но адекватный ли это будет поступок?


То есть вы думаете, что вещь от нее надо очищать - делайте выводы, что вам подсказывает подсознание. 




> В общем, как-то мне неловко в этой ситуации. Не принять - мне показалось, что я ее обижу.


Не принять было неловко, а теперь очищать неловко  :smilies:  Она сама вам предложила, или вы попросили? Если она сама предложила, неловко должно было быть дарительнице, когда она дарила  :smilies:  

Может быть, просто отдать обратно? Так и сказать - "Вот, пошла на поводу сентиментов, но подумав, чувствую, что это как-то неправильно. Мне хочется новые кантималы. Вы ведь не обидетесь"

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Еще такой момент. Туласи в серебре - это не отличительный знак Вайшнавов, это скорее дополнительное украшение. Украшения у матаджи не должны быть б/у.

----------


## Елена Astr

> Если что-то останавливает - конечно не носить. Вы не принимаете ее полностью, но ведь глядя каждый день на кантималы, будете всегда помнить, чья это вещь. Зачем это вам? Носить нужно только то, что дает положительные ассоциации. Это ведь защита. 
> 
> Не принять было неловко, а теперь очищать неловко  Она сама вам предложила, или вы попросили? Если она сама предложила, неловко должно было быть дарительнице, когда она дарила  
> 
> Может быть, просто отдать обратно? Так и сказать - "Вот, пошла на поводу сентиментов, но подумав, чувствую, что это как-то неправильно. Мне хочется новые кантималы. Вы ведь не обидетесь"


Знаете, меня последнее время много что останавливает. Например, была у меня очень близкая родственница. Я к ней относилась как к матери с самого моего детства. Она, правда, как оказалось, ко мне относилась не так, но сейчас не об этом. Два с половиной года назад она оставила тело. Вполне неожиданнно. Ни одной вещи из ее квартиры мне не передали. Так сложилось. Сначала я не придала этому значения, а позднее заметила, что даже вещи, которые мы покупали вместе (вместе выбирали, а оплачивала я) или она мне дарила, я носить не могу. Что-то искупала в навозе, но все равно не ношу (((. Что-то останавливает. И здесь что-то останавливает. :sed:  Почему, не могу понять. Может, паранойя уже..

----------


## Елена Astr

Когда мне она передавала их, то я не сразу поняла, что это её вещь, потом уже до меня дошло... первое, что я услышала, это слово "Махапрасад", к чему это относилось, теперь уже не могу сказать, тк. она передавала мне не только кантхтмалы.... :sorry:   последнее время, я стала выходить из бесконечной суеты и подтормаживаю ..))))

А про украшения б/у... а если это вещи, передаваемые от предков, как они могут быть новыми?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вещь - это память о владельце. Как вы относились к родственнице - так относитесь и к ее вещам. Наверное, она не оправдала ваших ожиданий, поэтому вы их и не носите, дистанцируетесь.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А про украшения б/у... а если это вещи, передаваемые от предков, как они могут быть новыми?


Фамильные драгоценности - это обереги сами по себе  :smilies:  это совсем другое.

----------


## Елена Astr

> Если что-то останавливает - конечно не носить. Вы не принимаете ее полностью, но ведь глядя каждый день на кантималы, будете всегда помнить, чья это вещь. Зачем это вам? Носить нужно только то, что дает положительные ассоциации. Это ведь защита. 
> 
> 
> То есть вы думаете, что вещь от нее надо очищать - делайте выводы, что вам подсказывает подсознание. ....


Тут еще такой момент, дарительница страдает весьма трудноизлечимыми заболеваниями, или даже условноизлечимыми... а у меня самой ооочень много проблем со здоровьем, с которыми я с большим трудом борюсь... и вот мысль о передаче кармы через вещи беспокоит не на шутку.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Когда мне она передавала их, то я не сразу поняла, что это её вещь, потом уже до меня дошло... первое, что я услышала, это слово "Махапрасад", к чему это относилось, теперь уже не могу сказать, тк. она передавала мне не только кантхтмалы....


"Махапрасад" - это она либо пошутила так про себя, либо это кантималы с Божеств, тогда это шикарный подарок . Либо еще чьи-то кантималы. Почему она отдает, если это такая ценность... Уточните у нее  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Тут еще такой момент, дарительница страдает весьма трудноизлечимыми заболеваниями, или даже условноизлечимыми... а у меня самой ооочень много проблем со здоровьем, с которыми я с большим трудом борюсь... и вот мысль о передаче кармы через вещи беспокоит не на шутку.


Зачем вам это? Будьте благоразумны. Передается не карма (вы ее сами зарабатываете, а не от кого-то получаете) - но от вещи в уме остаются впечатления, память о ее хозяине.

----------


## Елена Astr

> "Махапрасад" - это она либо пошутила так про себя, либо это кантималы с Божеств, тогда это шикарный подарок . Либо еще чьи-то кантималы. Почему она отдает, если это такая ценность... Уточните у нее


Уточню. Она носила их около двух лет. Тоооненькие две отдельные ниточки - туласи в серебре. А недавно в Индии купила себе трехрядные тоже тоненькие: чередующиеся туласи и жемчужинки в серебре. А те, которые носила раньше, раздарила. Одна ниточка попала ко мне. Поясните, пожалуйста, если украшения с Божеств, понимаю, что это бесценно. Но если их после этого кто-то носил, то  уже карма этого человека передастся новому (последующему) владельцу?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

1. Кантхималы, прежде чем надеть, предлагают Божествам, просят об этом пуджари. Но мало какие кантхималы действительно надевают на Божеств. Бывает, преданные получают украшения от Божеств, как махапрасад. Зачем свой подарок от Божеств передаривать кому-то, будто он надоел? Его хранят. Так что матаджи так сказала в шутку, потому что обычно махапрасадом называют вещи от гуру или от Божеств, а не от самих себя.  

2. Карма через подарки не передается. Карма - это сложный механизм вселенской справедливости, воздаяния человеку за его поступки. 

3. Украшения на матаджи должны быть новыми, либо полученными по наследству от мамы, бабушки, как их благословение. Украшения носят для мужа или чтобы привлечь будущего избранника. Вы хотите привлекать мужчину украшением с посторонней женщины? 

4. Кантхималы - знак вашей преданности Кришне, и зачем вещь посторонней дживы будет между вами и Кришной, если она не гуру или не святая. Считается, что подарок Вайшнава - это особенная вещь, благословение. Но вы должны чувствовать и сознавать, что это святой человек. Тогда вы будете естественно благодарны за милость и не будет желания "очистить". 

5. Вайшнави достаточно и кантхимал без серебра. А украшениями могут быть серьги, кольца и т.д. Туласи в серебре - это такой простой способ показать, что матаджи не очень бедная. Но если это чужое, то получается, скорее, наобарот.

----------


## Елена Astr

Примите мои поклоны и благодарность за развернутые ответы. 
Поищу в себе силы вернуть вещь, которую не смогу носить.

----------


## Елена Astr

Вопрос решился гораздо проще, чем я предполагала. Я сказала, что, наверное, надо искать другую хозяйку для кантхимал, т.к. у меня уже две нитки и носить третью я не могу. Дарительница удивилась, что я ношу две, с вопросом:"Как две?!" отодвинула шарф на моей шее... ))) Мгновенно переключилась на другие темы. Я уточнила, про то, что она назвала их махапрасадом... Она сказала:"Это махапрасад от меня." В общем, все хорошо... Примите мои поклоны!!!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

:smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

“Остатки пищи, предложенной Господу Кришне, называются маха-прасадом. 
Когда тот же маха-прасадам получаешь от преданного, он становится маха-маха-прасадом".

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Антья-лила, 16.59

----------


## Варган

> 2. Карма через подарки не передается. Карма - это сложный механизм вселенской справедливости, воздаяния человеку за его поступки.


"Для людей все виды грехов находятся в пище, которую они едят. Поэтому тот, кто ест пищу от другого человека, принимает его грехи. Иными словами, он разделяет грех того, от кого принимает пищу" (Хари-бхакти-виласа 9.265) 
"Тем не менее, вайшнав может всегда просить пищу у другого вайшнава и есть её без всяких опасений" (Хари-бхакти-виласа 9.279)

"Тот, кто касается лотосных стоп великой личности, передает ему свои грехи. Если тот, чьих стоп касаются, не обладает большой духовной силой, то ему придется страдать за грехи того, кто касается его стоп. Поэтому, как правило, этого нельзя позволять. Иногда во время больших программ люди подходят и касаются моих стоп, чтобы получить от этого благо. Поэтому время от времени мне приходится страдать от болезней. Насколько это возможно, никто из посторонних не должен касаться стоп другого человека, чтобы взять с них пыль. Шри Чайтанья показал это на Своем примере, о чем рассказывается в следующем стихе" (Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади лила 17.244 комм).

То есть какой-то механизм передачи реакций за чужие грехи, всё же, существует?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

1. Первая цитата про пищу, а мы ведь подарки обсуждали... Пища становится частью тела, поэтому конечно она сильно влияет на сознание. Сознание определяет последующие действия. А в случае с подарком, который носишь, просто закрепляется памятование о человеке. Допустим, один и тот же человек с кем-то в добрых отношениях, а с кем-то в плохих. Поэтому его подарки одному будут в радость, другому в тягость. И второй их выкинет или передарит ) Но карма не передается тем, кому дарят. Иначе грешники очень легко избавлялись бы от своих грехов и без ада, распределяя свою плохую карму, даря подарки. И праведники тратили бы свою хорошую карму, даря что-то. Но ведь это не так. Карма определяется активными поступками, делами. Не тем, какая энергетика у подарков, которые тебе надарили в течение жизни. 

Обмен подарками с равными - это часть вайшнавского этикета. 

Принимать от младших можно только то, что можно задействовать в служении, поскольку им нужно продвижение, они этого ждут от старшего. Младшим старшие дают гораздо большие ценности в виде знания.

От старших младшие также получают милость. Равноценного старшим они дать не могут. Отплатить старшим можно только служением, и считается, что этот долг вернуть невозможно.  


2. Вторая цитата про то, что тело святого духовно. Поэтому при соприкосновении с ним грешник очищается. Следующие стихи: 

 ЧЧ Ади 17.243 — Однажды, когда Господь закончил танцевать, к Нему приблизилась жена брахмана и ухватилась за Его лотосные стопы.
ЧЧ Ади 17.244 — Она снова и снова брала пыль с Его лотосных стоп, и Господа это бесконечно огорчило.
ЧЧ Ади 17.245 — Он тут же побежал к Ганге и бросился в нее, чтобы смыть с Себя грехи той женщины. Господь Нитьянанда и Харидас Тхакур поймали Его и вытащили на берег. 





> какой-то механизм передачи реакций за чужие грехи, всё же, существует?


Для святых, для гуру - да. Они также не от всех берут деньги, даже на храм. Поскольку надо суметь нейтрализовать греховные реакции от способа получения денег. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати не от всех брал пожертвования.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Для святых, для гуру - да.


То есть если коснуться стоп святого, он получит кусок моей кармы себе. А если стоп простого человека - не получит? Странно это как то... Чем святой хуже обычного человека, что он должен страдать, а остальные нет?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Почему же странно... 
Лотосных стоп святого и касаются с мыслью очиститься. Потому что они трансцендентны. А стопы обычных людей не очищают. 

В комментарии к Ади 17.245 Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 

"Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху — это сам Бог, но Он исполнял роль проповедника. Каждый проповедник должен знать, что прикосновение к стопам вайшнава благотворно для того, кто касается, но плохо для самого вайшнава, который позволяет делать это. Насколько это возможно, подобной практики следует избегать. Это можно позволять делать только получившим посвящение ученикам и никому другому. Особенно нужно сторониться тех, кто ведет греховную жизнь".


“Есть три могущественные субстанции: пыль со стоп преданного, вода, которая омывала его стопы, и пища, которую он оставил. Служа этим субстанциям, достигаешь высшей цели – экстатической любви к Кришне. Это снова и снова ясно провозглашается во всех явленных писаниях.
И потому, мои дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, услышьте, что я повторяю вам вновь и вновь: верьте в эти три вещи и, не сомневаясь, служите им.
Благодаря им достигается према, и это величайшая милость Господа Кришны. Подтверждение тому – Калидаса”.

[ Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Антья-лила, 16.59–64 ]

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Чем святой хуже обычного человека, что он должен страдать, а остальные нет?


Святые телом, умом и речью служат Богу, поэтому они на одном с Ним уровне. Они возвращают души в духовный мир. Их зовут "Верховная Личность Слуги Бога" (ЧЧ Ади-лила "Духовные учителя" 1.46 комм.). И у них есть "техника безопасности".

----------

